# Disc brake rotor wobble HELP!



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok so I'm at my wits end with this. I have a 66 tempest that originally came with drum brakes and swapped over to 4th gen F-body brakes. For the front I used BRP Hotrods kit and machined my own hubs down to fit inside the 4th gen rotor. I installed New bearings and seals as well as the 2mm spacer under the inner race that came with the BRP Kit to center the hub in the abutment brackets. When I install the hubs now there is a noticeable wobble on the rotors. They are brand new rotors and check true and I "test torque" then to 30 ft lb to make sure they are properly seated. I've even swapped out the rotors to eliminate that possibility. I've properly seated the bearings in the spindle and the hub bearings spin freely with no indication of catching. When the hubs were on the lathe they didn't appear to be bent at all (they were out of round a bit of course because they are cast hubs but now they have been turned down that is not the case). I don't have a dial indicator to check 100% that the hubs aren't bent but I'm just asking to make sure there isn't something I'm missing. This is the case for both hubs, and also swapping them to different sides hasn't helped either. Thanks in advance for any input!

Mike


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Mike,
I have the same problem. I converted my drum brakes on a 1967 lemans to disk front and back and am seeing both of my rear rotors wobbling. Not sure if this is a rotor or hub issue at this point and plan on checking with a dial indicator. Did you resolve the issue and if so how. I have bleed my brake lines several times and still have a soft pedal which could be from the wobble in the rotors.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can have any brake shop turn the rotors true with an 'on car' AccuTurn lathe. It bolts up to the brake caliper mount and cuts the rotor as it turns on the hub. 100% guaranteed to true your rotors.


----------

